# Babydoll sheep?



## secuono (Feb 10, 2011)

I just found out about Babydoll sheep. I must have more info/pics of them. They are just darling!
Anyone have them and would like to share info about them with me?
Thanks!


----------



## woodleighcreek (Feb 10, 2011)

When I was in kindergarten, my school had a babydoll sheep named Maggy. She was the sweetest thing ever and her wool was very soft. They are very small for a sheep and really cute.  Thats about all I know.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 10, 2011)

they are adorable and very sweet...
it depends on what your looking for in a sheep
southdowns are a meat breed (yes even the babydolls) so your not going to get alot of milk off them, and because their minature sheep there not going to give you the kind of fleece standard breeds would either.  
but they do make delightfull pasture pets and lawnmowers.

ive not been around many sheep breeds...
but the babydolls ive been around are just delightfull, very personable, generaly sweet, and just the cutest little things.

im planning on having a couple when i get my place to keep the orchard im planning "well groomed" lol


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 10, 2011)

I think they're cute, but I prefer the regular Southdowns because I hate stooping and bending over to work with animals.


----------



## secuono (Feb 11, 2011)

Just need to find a breeder near Boston, VA.


----------



## Bossroo (Feb 11, 2011)

When you add a pretty fancy name like "babydoll" you should be prepared to pay a pretty fancy $$$ for it. Cost of shearing ( even IF one is to get a sheep shearer to come to do the job) will be much more than the price of the wool. If/ when one decides to sell  , one will have to beat the bushes to find someone to pay the  $$$. Funny how that works.


----------



## abooth (Feb 11, 2011)

I have two babydoll wethers.  They were expensive.  I love them.  Very sweet and of course they are very cute.  They don't really listen to my electric fence unless I get the voltage up over 8,000 volts because of the wool on their faces.  I love them though.  I wish I could have gotten a ewe and ram but they cost 2x as much as wethers and I couldn't afford that.  Originally I got them to be lawn mowers but I wish I could breed them.  It costs just as much to keep cheap sheep as it does to keep expensive ones so it would have been nice to be able to sell lambs for hundreds of dollars.  I do have a cheviot ewe and ram that I am breeding but the lambs will sell a lot cheaper.


----------



## secuono (Feb 21, 2011)

I am seeing $250-500 for ram or ewe, so...not too bad, knowing some breeds people ask far too much for. 

Do ewes have horns? What about rams? I am seeing pics with a rare 2-3 that have horns, always a ram, but I've seen other rams with no horns, can't seem to find any info about it....


----------



## abooth (Feb 25, 2011)

neither sex should have horns


----------



## Brody's Broodello (Feb 25, 2011)

Babydolls are wonderful! I've had them for over 6 years. They are not as flighty as other breeds. Great mothers who lambs easily without help. Just a nice breed to have. I do have other breeds, but the Babydolls are the best. I have used intact males in petting zoos. I have a photo of my son lounging with three intact rams,lying side by side. If you are looking for a nice breed to get started with I highly recommend them. 

To answer another question' No they should not have horns of any kind. Some breeders have had scurds pop out once in a while (small bumps of a horn) but nothing like a real horn found on other breeds. This is what I have been told, never had anything like that with mine.  You can see pics of some of my sheep on my website   www.abouttimefarm.com

And yes that is a Babydoll on my Avatar. That was William one of my Rams, we call that pic Prehistoric Sheep!


----------



## foxywench (Jun 7, 2011)

i love "babydoll" southdowns...
i just dont love the prices lol.

i do find it midly ammusing though that the babydoll is considered a "new fad" breed yet southdowns were origionally MUCH smaller than the normal southdowns in the us today, the origional southdowns were about babydoll sized sheep.
but bred up for meat.

they are very cute with their smiley faces and if you get good stock youll make back the starting costs on the lambs 

i was thinking about dong babydolls but i want wool so im going to probably go with shetlands instead


----------

